# Another new owner..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

After a long time debating on what to get and when, my Dualit made my mind up for me when I choked it..











Pressurised and limited upgradability tipped me over the edge so bought this...










Came with lots of extras! I found it on fleabay Just needs the Silvia wand mod for the moment as the Gaggia one is too small when the gubbins is taken off.

All the baskets are unpressurised and the machine is dated 10/2003 (though haven't a clue about models). It was used in a holiday home and as such has had little use for its age. I'll probably invest in a blank basket and some cleaner (unless someone fancies swapping a basket for one?) so I can back-flush it.

I've noticed when I start it up the steam wand dribbles a bit, maybe it needs a de-scale?

Anyway, I've finally got one (was either a Classic or a La Pavoni lever though they mostly look rust-buckets on fleabay) so ny journey continues..


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow! lots of extras!

Get booked in for one of the gauges for the OPV mod in 'Pay It Forward' and a new silvia wand and you'll be away!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Why have we started this again 0_o

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22246-The-journey-continues

edit: Ah I see, its for the Gaggia forum...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Why have we started this again 0_o
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22246-The-journey-continues
> 
> edit: Ah I see, its for the Gaggia forum...


Yeah, sorry - just thought it would be polite to post here. I'll be posting comments on this thread from now on


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Wow! lots of extras!
> 
> Get booked in for one of the gauges for the OPV mod in 'Pay It Forward' and a new silvia wand and you'll be away!


I'm planning on it lol. I've just had the top off my machine (knew it wouldn't be long..) and had a look inside. Quickly screwed it back on because I know what I'm like for tinkering before reading up on what to do properly.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd suggest you get a small box and put the following bits in it for storage because you'll probably never use/need them (even consider giving them away or ebaying):

The two portafilter handles on the left hand side

All of the spare shower screens (assuming there are all the same)

All of the panarello frother attachments

The spare steam knob

The three plastic tampers

Not sure what the odd looking thing with the tube attached is? Keep the gaskets and the spare thermostat safe becasue you may need these in the future.

You only really need one double filter basket. I've never used the single.

Definitely buy a silvia V1/V2 steam wand and look at doing the opv mod. Also consider buying a naked portafilter (will probably come with another double basket) but you could convert one of your spares if you have the tools (and use one of your spare filter baskets). And, yes, buy a blank basket and some puly caf cleaner.

The dripping steam wand is a sign that the steam valve has internal corrosion, erosion or pitting. Mine has done this for a while now but I just live with it. A new valve is about £30.

I would descale the machine anyway and give it a good flush through.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

StuartS said:


> I'd suggest you get a small box and put the following bits in it for storage because you'll probably never use/need them (even consider giving them away or ebaying):
> 
> The two portafilter handles on the left hand side
> 
> ...


All the spare bits are in a zip-lock bag and put away. The thing with the tube is an attachment for auto-frothing milk apparently, you fit to the wand and put the tube in a container of milk - it sucks it up, froths it and dumps it in your cup.. I've seen a similar one on the Gaggia UK site and they're about £20 though I doubt I'll use it as it's only something else to clean.

I'm going to do the Silvia wand mod and have just realised that my dad used to work at an engineering company (I also know the owner) so was thinking of have one of the spare pf's drilled out into a naked.

IIRC the double spout on the original pf unscrews? If so I might have a pressure gauge (or my dad will, he used to build compressors years ago and we pressure tested the receivers with water to check for leaks) that I could fit. Having an engineering background, family and friends can be useful sometimes lol


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yup, whack the spouts in a vice if you have one (protect them with a rag or the like), should unscrew easily enough then.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

You should mod one of the cast PFs into a bottomless


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Rhys said:


> ... the thing with the tube is an attachment for auto-frothing milk apparently, you fit to the wand and put the tube in a container of milk - it sucks it up, froths it and dumps it in your cup....


No, you won't be needing that either.

Your dad will come in handy!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stick all the extra crap on ebay and pick up a nice naked PF with the dosh!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just contacted the original owner about when it was last de-scaled, back-flushed and got a good reply,

"..it has been back flushed but not descaled (we had it in our house in lanzarote where we have a special water supply and the water has no lime scale).."

No wonder it's as new!

Getting a back-flushing basket and a Silvia wand next..


----------

